
On tests - codr4life
http://vicsydev.blogspot.com/2017/01/on-tests.html
======
rdentato
I think your approach is very interesting. I had implemented something similar
but reverted to a simple API for tests as I felt it was too complicated to use
(e.g. I had "testEQxxx()" for xxx in (int, str, ptr, ...). Actually I'm
putting together a library much similar to yours
([https://github.com/rdentato/clibutl](https://github.com/rdentato/clibutl))
and I would love to get in touch with you to share experiences (and C horror
stories :) ).

------
CharlesMerriam2
TL;DR - Writing assertion based tests is great.

~~~
codr4life
Sure beats subclassing test case factory adapters and telling your compiler
bedtime stories ;)

